# female Pumilio prolapse



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My isla Colon female prolapsed, I wonder why she had stopped feeding her tads (double bummer), anyone have any suggestions? Someone said let her soak in sugar water. Thanks, mark


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey,
Not that I know anything about it but I just read in the health forum that you can use a moist Q-tip and put some Prep. H on the tip and gentally rup it on the prolapse. I don't know about the sugar water method, but you could try that too.

Justin

PS- ?tank?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Still happening Mark?

Can spontaneously resolve.

Probably needs more fiber :wink: JK.

Hope she is doing better, and you've happened upon a solution. I dont have much to suggest, but too have heard about the cortisone cream trick, or Ringers baths.

Shawn


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Put her in some suger water and the prolapse has gone back in (for at least 2 weeks now) but she is acting funky and had lost about half her body weight. She may come back but i am not optimistic.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark
You send off fecals?

Others have commented on the possibility of intestinal parasites as one cause.

and it might explain the wt loss.

Will she take springs?

Maybe time for Amphibian Ringers baths and Ca+2 gluconate drops if she is looking malnourished.

Metronidazole?

Shawn


----------

